# Traveller Not Running



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Won't run unless the crown is held in the fully wound position, take the tension off the crown turns 1/4 and stops running.anyone any idea on my next step? I have tried releasing the spring over and rewinding but the watch is still the same,

Maybe time to invest in some watch tools and strip it?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like it is going to need a service , something is a bit gummed up and won't run under normal spring power , but when you increase the power/tension it runs hopefully a strip clean and oil will sort it , i'm guessing it will

cheers

Andy


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

That's very helpful thanks. Will look into getting it serviced


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Good old fashion movement ,I agree probabally a good clean & a service.

Great thing about it is ebay is full of those movement, so if you decide to have a go there are parts available.

Or you could just find some nice atch maker to do it for you.

I'm a bit out of touch on how much it cost to do them so can't give you a cost , some one will know.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

A clean and service by a professional watch man or horologist is going to cost around Â£100, depending whereabouts you are.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

I think buying some tools and having a play myself would be most fun.

I guess a lot of googleing and asking questions on the forum will get me through.

Would love to get stuck into it myself.

Just have to save up for some good tools as I'm guessing screwdriver set from this years Christmas crackers won't be good enough haha.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

If your thinking about having a go yourself.

1st buy a couple of old clocks , have a go at taking them apart ,then put them together again & again & again.

If you are sucsessfull , read lots of book & get an eye glass.

Its not as easy as you think , its just easy to break it.

Have you any pics.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

I do have an old smith mantle clock i picked up for a tenner at a car boot that runs. Fairly large so hopefully be able to see what I'm doing.

I haven't worked out the photos yet. Am not very good with internet and computers.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonderfull pictures, I have a couple of these walthams myself , considering there getting on for almost 100 years old not looking too bad.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah right! Most you see have been looked after. Camera hasn't done the dusty corners knooks and crannys inside justice though haha.


----------

